# Bridging Visa B



## misssparrow (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I've been researching for a while and I've tried calling DIAC several times. I get different responses every single time.

Anyways, March 13th 2014 I applied for Defacto 820 visa with my partner. 

Right now I'm holding a Bridging Visa A. I will not get a response at least March or April next year.

I haven't seen my family for over 3 years now and I would love to take my partner overseas to my hometown Macau during Christmas and visit Japan whilst abroad.

I'm currently working full time and luckily I got an approval from my employee for a period of 20 days of annual leave. (15/12/2014 - 10/01/2015). 

I'm aware that in order to travel on a BVA I will need a BVB. 
My concern is purchasing non refundable tickets in advance to avoid nasty last minute prices, only to have my BVB application rejected.

My first attempt to call DIAC they told me I could apply and write them a coverletter explaining my situation and tell them I need to give my work notice before I travel and need an approval from DIAC first. 

Second attempt they told me is far too early to apply and I should apply just a month or less before my period of travel. But like I mentioned before i'll end up with a rejected BVB and wasted our flight tickets and accommodation. 

Has anyone had the same experience or can give advice on what to do?

Also, do I need to apply for BVA again when I return and work full time again?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

It is far too early to apply for a BVB for that time period. There's almost zero chance your BVB will be rejected - they approve them for everything these days, even holidays. You have a perfectly valid reason to request one. I really, really can't see a rejection happening in your case. I haven't heard of anyone having a BVB request rejected here at all in over a year, that I recall. 

It's better to get your BVA reinstated (call DIBP - they'll tell you how) when you get back because the BVA is what you're supposed to be on when you're in Aus and waiting on your visa. There's no serious rush, though - as long as you're back on your BVA before your BVB expires it's not a huge deal. The BVB keeps your work rights, so there's no problem working on it until you get your BVA reinstated.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for many BVB's over the last 13 years. I have never had one refused. Best to complete the form and take it to the Department office yourself. The visa will be granted same day.

Your BVA will be automatically reinstated once your return to Australia and the BVB expires.

So you can feel safe buying your cheap "no refund" air tickets.

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey Jeremy - is the "automatic" reinstatement of the BVA new? I had heard they were going to make this change but not that it was implemented yet. Awesome if they have!


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Hey Jeremy - is the "automatic" reinstatement of the BVA new? I had heard they were going to make this change but not that it was implemented yet. Awesome if they have!


Hi College Girl,

There are two issues here. Firstly, if the person holds a BVA as a result of applying for a Substantive Visa, and then applies for a BVB, the BVA will be automatically reinstated on re-entering Australia and will kick in once the BVB expires.

Secondly, if a person in Australia holds a substantive visa and then applies for a visa that can be granted in Australia, that person will be granted a BVA. This BVA will sit underneath their substantive visa and kick in when the substantive visa expires. However, if a person leaves and returns to Australia while on that substantive visa, the BVA will cease when the person departs Australia. It was necessary to reinstate the BVA when the person arrived back in Australia. This is the one that is changing. After the change the BVA will be automatically reinstated. I will find out when this change is taking place and let you know.

This case appears to follow the first instance describe above.

Regards


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Just so the OP has more perspectives, this is what MARA-registered agent Mark Northam (who is kind enough to host the "Ask Mark!" thread at the top of this forum) has to say about reinstating your BVA:



MarkNortham said:


> Many people return on a BV-B and leave the BV-B in place, however we usually recommend people re-apply for the BV-A upon return - note that you'll probably have to lodge this by post or online as if you try this at DIBP they have been known to turn people away.
> 
> The issue is that if you have a BV-A, that makes applying for your next BV-B easier. Also, the BV-A is the proper bridging visa to be on if you are onshore in Australia and not planning to depart in the immediate future.
> 
> ...


----------



## dannyb2k1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Any updates on what went on? I'm in the same predicament...my girlfriend and I want to go away for Xmas for a wedding- we put our de facto visa in at the start of feb. I have rang immigration twice and after over an hour on the phone they said that I should put in a BVB 2 weeks before I leave- and it 'should be' granted beforehand. The flights are in excess of $2k and would spoil Xmas if it doesn't go through. I've been told the chances are slim that they will reject it...but how slim? Enough to gamble 2 grand on it? 

Whats your views? 

Plus I'm in Melbourne, can you just walk in with your form filled out and it is granted there and then? I was advised to send it off and no matter the date it will be granted 2 weeks before I go.

Why is everything so vague in Australia....its like you have to tip toe around them when I've already give up $10k for the visa! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, enough to gamble 2 grand on it. In the two years I've been on this forum, I've never heard of anyone's BVB application not being granted, or not being granted in time for the trip. I think it's a good gamble to take. Not sure if you can walk in to apply anymore - I've seen conflicting reports about that.


----------



## dannyb2k1 (Sep 9, 2014)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yes, enough to gamble 2 grand on it. In the two years I've been on this forum, I've never heard of anyone's BVB application not being granted, or not being granted in time for the trip. I think it's a good gamble to take. Not sure if you can walk in to apply anymore - I've seen conflicting reports about that.


Thanks pal! Think I'm going to put in for it sooner rather than later tho.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You'll still be waiting until two weeks out to get it. As long as you know that.  And you're welcome!


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Best to complete the form and take it to the Department office yourself. The visa will be granted same day


From someone who has applied for a BVB I can assure you this is NOT the case. They will accept over the counter applications but they no longer grant on the spot. The application will be transferred to the relevant department and takes about 24-48 hours to be granted if your travel date is close. I applied for my BVB 4 weeks before my travel and it wasn't granted till 9 days before I flew out.

I would suggest sending the application via registered mail as they will send you confirmation of receiving it. Over the counter applications can get lost en route to the case officers - this happened to me and at least one other person on this forum.

As college girl has already said. I haven't seen a rejection for BVB in all my time on this forum and visiting family will be good enough reason for it to be granted


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

dannyb2k1 said:


> can you just walk in with your form filled out and it is granted there and then?


No you can't. It used to be possible but not anymore! Much like partner visas where you used to be able to make an appointment at DIAC with a CO and visa was granted on the spot (at a cost of $1800 ish) .....wouldn't believe it if a few of my friends hadn't gone through it back when this was the case


----------



## killtheoriginal (Nov 17, 2014)

Does anyone have a clear answer on whether there is a need to reinstate bridging visa A upon returning to Australia? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes. There is no need to reinstate a BVA after your BVB expires. This is now done automatically.

Regards


----------



## killtheoriginal (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Yes. There is no need to reinstate a BVA after your BVB expires. This is now done automatically.
> 
> Regards


Thanks for answering my question. But i couldn't find this information on the immi website. Do you mind pointing me to the webpage that has this information, please?


----------



## Jeremy Hooper (Jul 10, 2014)

I got the information directly from DIBP spokesperson at a meeting several months ago. Suggest you call 131 881 and find out for yourself. Don't call them on your mobile phone .. best on a speaker phone so you can do something else while you wait for them to answer your call.

Regards


----------



## killtheoriginal (Nov 17, 2014)

Jeremy Hooper said:


> Hi College Girl,
> 
> There are two issues here. Firstly, if the person holds a BVA as a result of applying for a Substantive Visa, and then applies for a BVB, the BVA will be automatically reinstated on re-entering Australia and will kick in once the BVB expires.
> 
> ...


Hi Jeremy,

You gave two scenarios in earlier post (i have quoted the post here). I think second scenario applies to my case. I am holding a student visa (expires on 15th march 2015). I have applied for 485 on 20th Jan 2015 and am granted a BVA. I wish to travel back home around 10th feb - mid March.

My questions are
1. If i were to return to australia before my student visa ends, I would not need to apply for BVB?
2. Will they grant me BVB if my student visa is still valid?

Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## ej085 (Aug 10, 2014)

My husband applied for a Bridging Visa B about a month ago. He sent the application via regular mail.

We fly out in a little over 3 weeks (May 19), and haven't heard anything. Is this normal? Is it worth calling DIAC at least to confirm that they received the application? I'd hate to think it got lost in the mail and we won't have enough time to send another application.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I would definitely contact the Department to confirm that your application has been received.

When dealing with the Department of Immigration by mail, you should always use registered mail with delivery confirmation or courier services.


----------



## ej085 (Aug 10, 2014)

CCMS said:


> I would definitely contact the Department to confirm that your application has been received.
> 
> When dealing with the Department of Immigration by mail, you should always use registered mail with delivery confirmation or courier services.


Thank you. I'll get my husband to call them on Monday. If they didn't receive it, do we still have time to get it posted and approved?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

ej085 said:


> Thank you. I'll get my husband to call them on Monday. If they didn't receive it, do we still have time to get it posted and approved?


If you need to make a new application you can have it delivered within a day by using a courier service. They are not really expensive.

I can't tell you how long the Department takes to process bridging visa applications.

Make sure you do a VEVO check before you leave to ensure the BVB is in effect.


----------



## ej085 (Aug 10, 2014)

CCMS said:


> If you need to make a new application you can have it delivered within a day by using a courier service. They are not really expensive.
> 
> I can't tell you how long the Department takes to process bridging visa applications.
> 
> Make sure you do a VEVO check before you leave to ensure the BVB is in effect.


Thanks for your advice. The DIAC website says, for BVB's, that they must receive them no later than 2 weeks before our departure date. So we should be fine.


----------

